
The Nine to Five: Is It Worth It? - annadante
https://hackernoon.com/9-5-is-it-that-bad-zh4e32rk
======
mister_hn
Also 8 to 4 is worth

~~~
annadante
any work that brings please is worth it, no matter the routine

